# Lyft Primetime Question



## gypsydriver (Nov 1, 2016)

Hi! Yesterday I was driving in downtown and I was sitting in a hot pink zone and was very aware of which streets were surged. I'd say it was probably between 250%-450%. Get a ping on a street that was clearly lit up, pick up ride, take them to their destination. I end the trip and there's no primetime. I've contacted Lyft and they said "Just a heads up, Prime Time is designed to invite drivers on certain areas when passengers need them most and there are no specific time or areas where prime time will occur. Meaning to say when you dropped off the passenger the prime time was not active anymore."

What does this even mean? If there is no specific area of Primetime does that mean all the cute little pink squares they throw on their map are false?

This is another response I got questioning the last email "Also, there's a time that when a passenger requested in and driver accepts with a Prime Time, there are possibilities that this Prime time can be change or sometimes its gone."


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Check address with second phone right after ping (MUST be a different separate account!)

Only way to know

Pink squares are demand, often related but NOT the same as PT%


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Let-Down-Lyft altered it into manipulating where they want people stationed. Yes, it used to pay drivers higher rates for being in a Primetime area, but no longer. In fact, much of what you're apparently seeing is artificial to its core. To be fair, however, I have gotten Primetime rates in areas that weren't Primetime. This, then, is exactly what's happening to passengers. All of the available cars that they see on their end aren't actually all of the available cars -- a factual representation would make their screen look like it was being infested by ants. In summary, Let-Down-Lyft is showing you what they want to show you, and all trust is lost beyond that. At this point, all you can do is slave away and hope for the best.


----------



## Fthornton423 (Dec 6, 2016)

You are complaining because you missed one 250%-450%?! I've never seen it above 50% here in Memphis, except a 75% on New Years Eve.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Lyft your fingers off my wallet!


----------



## JTR (Nov 13, 2015)

Consider prime as an bonus you can chase it knowing where and when but no secrets cause every experience driver are sitting at the spot with app off watching passengers side app, making fake requests to bring prime up and boom suddenly all lyft cars appears on map than prime goes away! You were probably in that gap when lyft chaneges prime percentage it might went to zero to back on prime. Always check with rider app to conform prime if you are in prime zone!!! Spread out drivers do not turn app on and chase prime... all lyft cars lines up driving to prime zone reminded me i did same thing not knowing but im glad im not anymore whoever requests 200% + they do not know its 3x also high chance of not knowing what prime means! Good luck!!!


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

The driver app updates slower. Pax side of the app is real time.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Fthornton423 said:


> You are complaining because you missed one 250%-450%?! I've never seen it above 50% here in Memphis, except a 75% on New Years Eve.


I'd be complaining too

Ive SEEN *850%*, but 200-300-400% are realistic rates that actually come with rides attached


----------



## Fthornton423 (Dec 6, 2016)

Be grateful you at least get those realistic rates. I drive 10 hours a day with Lyft and average about $4.50 an hour on a good day. Prime time of 25-50% may occasionally happen on the weekend.


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

Sadly, there is no way to tell on a Lyft ride if the fare is primetime until the end of the ride.


----------



## cenTiPede (Dec 5, 2016)

Fthornton423 said:


> Be grateful you at least get those realistic rates. I drive 10 hours a day with Lyft and average about $4.50 an hour on a good day. Prime time of 25-50% may occasionally happen on the weekend.


OK, I have to ask... why? Why are you working for half of the minimum wage? I'm sure there's a McDonald's willing to hire you for double the wage or more. So, why are you doing this to yourself?

My average is about $12/hr (after gas and depreciation) and I can't wait to stop being exploited.


----------



## eboe (Jun 29, 2016)

I've had this happening to me in Columbus Ohio too. Multiples of us here. Our best bet is to, when we finish a ride, if we see NO prime time when we were in a prime time zone, politely ask the pax if they were charged a prime time surcharge on the ride. If they were, ask them if you may take a picture of their screen. I have heard from a couple of people that they have seen pax being charged for Prime Time and Lyft still telling them that there was no Prime Time charged. Which, my friends, is theft, or at least bait and switch in my book. And I say we all catch them in this BS. It's been happening since January and I'm tired of it. I have been screwed over for the last time. 

So if you do get the chance to get a pic of the Pax's screen showing the prime time rate, etc. - I recommend you message Lyft but play it coy like you don't have that proof, just to see if you catch them in the lie. The lying is what we need proof of. Because if we could get to the point where we could go back and examine records to see if they were lying all along... well, that would be a shitstorm for them of a large magnitude. 

Because I'm suspicious of their seeming lack of concern that pax who are clearly in a Pink zone, and thus should be paying Prime Time, are not - that is money out of their pockets as well... unless it ISN'T.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

FWIW, in more than 100 rides, I've never gotten one penny of any kind of promotion from Lyft -- no Primetime, no bonus, no stupid $8 guarantee per hour. Nothing. Not one cent.

Last week alone -- online 20.4 hours -- I made *$64 in Surge* and *$12 in Boost* with Uber.

Any promotion Lyft does is nothing but sucker bait. You will get your standard rates...period.

*Lyft is for *_*slow periods with Uber*_ and special situations where you can't/don't want to use Uber. When it's busy, Uber on!


----------



## eboe (Jun 29, 2016)

JimKE said:


> FWIW, in more than 100 rides, I've never gotten one penny of any kind of promotion from Lyft -- no Primetime, no bonus, no stupid $8 guarantee per hour. Nothing. Not one cent.
> 
> Last week alone -- online 20.4 hours -- I made *$64 in Surge* and *$12 in Boost* with Uber.
> 
> ...


You clearly haven't done enough then. I've done 1007 rides with Lyft and gotten Prime Time, 20% bonus innumerable weeks, and also guaranteed hours when offered if eligible.

This is a new issue that started this year. I'm pissed about this issue, but for you to say the other stuff isn't valid is patently false. You're full of shit. Uber ****s you hard and fast. They could give 2 shits about you. Lyft is sadly becoming more like them this year, but I didn't feel that vibe from them last year.


----------



## eboe (Jun 29, 2016)

There's a good sample week. Pretty sure the total hours are wrong, lol. But I don't imagine that was much more than 30-35 hours. Boy, those tips sure help. Too bad Uber doesn't make anything convenient like that.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Fthornton423 said:


> You are complaining because you missed one 250%-450%?! I've never seen it above 50% here in Memphis, except a 75% on New Years Eve.


Wonder what you'd say about a no-show on a ***+700%*** call

...on Lyft Plus.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Thankful doesn't figure into it.

I simply wouldn't work for those rates.



Fthornton423 said:


> Be grateful you at least get those realistic rates. I drive 10 hours a day with Lyft and average about $4.50 an hour on a good day. Prime time of 25-50% may occasionally happen on the weekend.


Here's an unlucky week, I miserably failed Saturday and struck out on a couple events









+95 fuber
+90 cash tips

PS 11 hours indicated is ride mode time... time online just under 30 hours.

Odometer + 800 mi
Main expense , gas ~$170 .... 4x4 AWD mode gets a dismal 13mpg, but last week's weather warranted it.
Depreciation, ~none, the truck is gov't surplus and worth more in parts than what I paid for it


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

JimKE said:


> FWIW, in more than 100 rides, I've never gotten one penny of any kind of promotion from Lyft -- no Primetime, no bonus, no stupid $8 guarantee per hour. Nothing. Not one cent.
> 
> Last week alone -- online 20.4 hours -- I made *$64 in Surge* and *$12 in Boost* with Uber.
> 
> ...


84 bucks over base fare in 20 hours online is PEANUTS man.

Revisit your strategies. Or choose hours more wisely.


----------



## ACHUMA (Jun 26, 2016)

gypsydriver I've got some PrimeTime for you right here, babydoll


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2017)

gypsydriver said:


> Hi! Yesterday I was driving in downtown and I was sitting in a hot pink zone and was very aware of which streets were surged. I'd say it was probably between 250%-450%. Get a ping on a street that was clearly lit up, pick up ride, take them to their destination. I end the trip and there's no primetime. I've contacted Lyft and they said "Just a heads up, Prime Time is designed to invite drivers on certain areas when passengers need them most and there are no specific time or areas where prime time will occur. Meaning to say when you dropped off the passenger the prime time was not active anymore."
> 
> What does this even mean? If there is no specific area of Primetime does that mean all the cute little pink squares they throw on their map are false?
> 
> This is another response I got questioning the last email "Also, there's a time that when a passenger requested in and driver accepts with a Prime Time, there are possibilities that this Prime time can be change or sometimes its gone."


Lyft primetime is a scam. I have never once received primetime pay ever.

Uber treats there drivers like shit, but Lyft is beyond incompetent. I only drive Lyft when there is no surge in the hopes of getting a tip.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

GHook93 said:


> Lyft primetime is a scam.


O rly?


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

Trump Economics said:


> Let-Down-Lyft altered it into manipulating where they want people stationed. Yes, it used to pay drivers higher rates for being in a Primetime area, but no longer. In fact, much of what you're apparently seeing is artificial to its core. To be fair, however, I have gotten Primetime rates in areas that weren't Primetime. This, then, is exactly what's happening to passengers. All of the available cars that they see on their end aren't actually all of the available cars -- a factual representation would make their screen look like it was being infested by ants. In summary, Let-Down-Lyft is showing you what they want to show you, and all trust is lost beyond that. At this point, all you can do is slave away and hope for the best.


 I gave up on Lyft primetime a long time ago, Lyft love to play primetime roulette..lol.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Adieu said:


> O rly?
> 
> View attachment 99442


What are the stats for this call? Mileage, etc.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Trump Economics said:


> What are the stats for this call? Mileage, etc.


21 mi
32 mins


----------



## Nuke (Dec 18, 2014)

Prime time is doable


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Nuke said:


> Prime time is doable
> 
> View attachment 99813


Is 150 the limit in your city or something?

How do you get such a round number?


----------



## Nuke (Dec 18, 2014)

Adieu said:


> Is 150 the limit in your city or something?
> 
> How do you get such a round number?


It was just a pure coincidence. I got higher fare than this before. My new goal is to catch the 700%


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Nuke said:


> It was just a pure coincidence. I got higher fare than this before. My new goal is to catch the 700%


Caught it once.... no-show pax tho.

Kinda interested in the 850% I sometimes see.


----------



## DeplorableDonald (Feb 16, 2017)

gypsydriver said:


> This is another response I got questioning the last email "Also, there's a time that when a passenger requested in and driver accepts with a Prime Time, there are possibilities that this Prime time can be change or sometimes its gone."


THIS is bullshit legalese wiggle room if I've ever seen it.

If I read this right, John could request a trip at 50% PT, I accept at 50% PT and suddenly the PT, well "sometimes it's gone"?

I will definitely compare pax charges with what I get.

If they are screwing around with keeping the PT difference, that could open up a whole can of worms for them...


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

Fthornton423 said:


> Be grateful you at least get those realistic rates. I drive 10 hours a day with Lyft and average about $4.50 an hour on a good day. Prime time of 25-50% may occasionally happen on the weekend.


I hope that figure only includes Lyft and that your Uber pay is a whole more than that, otherwise you are wasting your life away, one ride at the time.


----------



## Thebiggestscam (Oct 11, 2016)

Screw lyft since ive stopped driving 4 them my life has felt like its got so much better ....i almost cant wait till autonomous cars replace us just so they get vandalized and trashed these ghetto people wont even care if there being video monitored


----------

